# Purging Microze V (revised)



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I've decided to tweak a story I originally posted to make a little more appealing perhaps. I've kept the background the same but the guidelines and rules for the roleplay have changed. 

The ball of dirt slowly orbiting around a set of binary stars was known to Imperial records as Microze V. One of the stars, a dying white dwarf, known as Microze, was on death's doorstep, feeding off it's energy into the growing red giant it continually danced with. Soon Microze would fail utterly and turn into a black dwarf, no longer giving life breeding heat to its orbiting worlds. Fortunately, at least according to Imperial scientists, the red giant Nitinus would continue on for centuries more. But that's not where our story takes us. No. It is upon the ball of dirt known as Microze V that we focus our attention. For here there was a wide range of climates spread across its vast globe from the arctic tundras at it's ice caps to the dense deadly jungles along its meridians to the cast swaths of barren deserts. Now why is our focus brought to this world? Once it had been a thriving world home to some of humanity's lost children, brought back into the folds of the Imperium during the Great Crusade. Now, however, all that remains is lifeless husks of cities and the wildlife that call Microze V home. Some say there are still tribes of humans that make small secluded sections of this world their home, staying far away from the ever watchful eyes of the Imperium. 

But how did Microze V become the world it is now? The Grim Reaper's Angels had brought this world into the Imperium's fold many centuries ago, most of the native population taking to the advances in technology and teachings they brought with them. The world prospered on its own accord, building cities and shrines to the Emperor and Sanguinius. Only when it was discovered that there were vast wells of a compound that could be used to generate promethium fuel with over one thousand times the energetic potential of standard grade promethium that the world began to change. This new viscous compound became known as Microzial after the world it was found upon and immense setups were established to suck the planet dry of this precious compound. The potential of this compound to create new more powerful weapons or enhance the effectiveness of existing weapons seemed endless. As such, it was only right that the Imperium of Man was allowed use of such a resource. Though that would certainly not prevent the prying eyes of other races from trying to seize such a resource. After decades of potent industry the hab centers of the world dwindled to barely being existent, the habitants either having moved off world or died from the toxic local air. As such, the only population still on Microze V was located in small centralized centers around these vast industrial complexes that sucked the Microzial from the planet's crust.

While the wildlife of Microze V had been gentle at one point, it seemed that certain chemical pollutants that resulted from the extraction of Microzial turned the few remaining jungles into death traps of vicious predators whether they were plant, animal or otherwise. This being the case, only the very well equipped ever ventured into the jungles and only for reasons beknownst to them. Some rumor that this is where some of the native tribes of humans that rejected the Grim Reaper's Angels fled to when the light of the Emperor had spread to this world. If that is the case, then one can only speculate what changes they have undergone. 

As time ticked on, operations continued along smoothly. The Microzial flowed freely and there was no unease or rebellions that occurred on this planet. But the fundamental truth of this dark millennium began to emerge....that there is only war! 

Now a distress signal has been picked up from the Grim Reaper's Angels flagship _Death's Scythe._ Little does Zeros and his force know that the forces of chaos have arrived to Microze V to claim the precious resources for their own ends. 

Available characters are units within the force that Zeros leads, which means that units from scouts to dreadnoughts are available. Also, Imperial Guard are available. Of course, if any like to pilot an Imperial ship for the Navy, that can be worked in as well. 

Posts have a 5 sentence minimum. Please make them descriptive. As for what I'm looking for here, follow the guide bellow.

Name
Position
Description of appearance
Description of background
Wargear


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll start off with my own character.

Name: Zeros
Position: Commander for Grim Reaper's Angels
Appearance and background: Zeros cuts a regal sort of figure, almost like the vampires described in some ancient texts and scrolls. Unlike many of his other brothers, Zeros kept his jet black hair a little longer than most, allowing for a breeze to spread it from his angular features. Like his other brothers, his incisors were fairly longer than other space marines, only adding to that vampiric appearance. Zeros' midnight black eyes cut into the very depths of his enemies, imposing a dreading fear that rarely could be shook. These same eyes saw to it that his own men followed orders without question and ordinary men obeyed just to keep from staring at him. For all his years at war, Zeros' face was largely unmarked by any scars. Zeros' history is long and wide, dating back to the time of the Horus Hersey. He raised through the ranks like any other marine would in service to the mighty Blood Angels, passing all trials put before him through sheer determination and will. When the death of Sanguinius had come to pass, Zeros and many of his fellow marines succeeded from the Blood Angels, forming their own chapter the Grim Reaper's Angels, taking after a figure from ancient Terra scrolls. Zeros took command of his newly founded chapter and as such, they traveled the galaxy, ridding the Imperium of Man of her many enemies. After a run in with the forces of chaos, Zeros became separated from the rest of his forces, his men thinking him lost to the warp. He returned much later, the flow of time in the warp such a fickle thing that while it was a short time to Zeros, much more time had lapsed within the realm of realspace. Establishing communications and connections with some of the other chapters of space marines, Zeros was able to link back up with his own beloved chapter, taking the reigns once more. Though he had survived in the warp, his men had noticed something changed about him. Not only his armour but with his personality as well. He seemed somehow colder, even towards his own men. While he still fought for the Imperium, slaying all those that stood before him, he did it with too much of a cold rage. Innocents and bystanders on populated worlds had once been regarded in the planning and tactics, the deaths of which were avoided at all costs. But now, now the civilians' blood ran in equal measure with that of the enemy. 

Wargear: Zeros favors a modified version of Mark VII power armor. The power supply is greatly modified and looks almost alien, the identity of the actual power itself was not known. What was known was that it powered his armour just fine but in addition lent a protective barrier molecules thick that would gleam like a oil on water if struck but then fade to nothing and ordinary eyes could pick up. In addition, this same power could be put to the offensive, shrouding Zeros' lightning claw, _Reaper's Claw_, in a field equal to that of a normal power weapon. The power also fed into a peculiar pistol that Zeros had named _Soul Shredder_. The weapon contained the same power as an inferno pistol but a range shy of that for a regular bolter.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the idea here.
That said there are a few questions that I have:
Who are the Grim Reaper's Angels?
Are players going to command a squad or are they a single character?
What limits are there on wargear?
If someone chooses a vehicle what are available?
Will both factions have access to vehicles?
For the navy what ships are available, and are Astartes ships included?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

A bit of a summary for the Grim Reaper's Angels can be found here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=80034. 

Available characters can range from just a single marine in the squad to sergeant or captain. In the case of Imperial Guard, commissar on down is available. 

Vehicles will be available for both factions. Grim Reaper's Angels have land speeders, only baal class predators, rhinos, razorbacks and 2 land raiders. Dreadnoughts are also available if you'd like to consider them a vehicle. Imperial guard have all their vehicles available. 

_Death's Scythe_ is a Retribution class battleship and is available. There is also _Lurking Shadow_, _Final Peace_, _Unyielding Will_ and _Charon's Ferry_. All of these are Gothic class cruisers. In addition to these are all the support crafts, fighter carriers, etc.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

this actualy looked quite good.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Wait wait wait...wait....So does this mean you are no longer going to post on "A Gift to be Spread?"


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

no. I am going to post on gift to be spread but i was just saying this seemed quite good.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm interested, but what sort of imperial guard are involved, what's there background, are they planetside, coming with the marines, come from differing guard homeworlds, raised on the planet etc.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> no. I am going to post on gift to be spread but i was just saying this seemed quite good.


Oh sorry Romero, I was talking to Zeros.


----------

